# 1994 25 ft skamper the frame is fallinging apart



## afacciolo (Sep 7, 2014)

Has anyone else have this problem? This camper is built by thor industries. It has multiple frame sections and no side supports . The entry steps fell off after three years. Do not buy this Model.


----------



## LEN (Sep 8, 2014)

Not giving much more info is not informative. It's a 20 year old RV. Was there any required maintenance done?

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2014)

20yr and its falling apart!!!  must be a pretty good unit IMO


----------

